# Throttle Body cleaning Problem,HELP!!!



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

I thought i would clean my throttle body today as car approaching 100k. So removed throttle body disconnected plug and cleaned so is shining like new 8) I pushed the butterfly back with my finger to access every nook & cranny.
I re-connected throttle body hoses etc and when i went to run vag-com to do a throttle body reset the adaptation just shows error  ran a check and came up with 2 errors, signal too low and signal too high on throttle body sensor ( sorry didn't write down exact codes), tried to clear the codes but they came back straight away.
Have i Fubar'd my TB  I didn't start the car & have disconnected the battery to see if that makes any difference, any ideas or help


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

OK here are the DTC's if anyone can help:

17951 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187): Signal too Small 
P1543 - 35-00 - -
17580 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) Signal too Low 
P1172 - 35-00 - -
17967 - Throttle Body (J338): Fault in basic settings 
P1559 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent

I also read through the Bentley manual and it states this, but i can't figure out in where i need to go to be able to run the test, 

Switch ignition on. 
Under address word 33, select "Diagnostic mode 1: Checking measured values." 
Select the measuring value "PID 17: Throttle valve position (absolute)." 
Check specified value of throttle valve position (absolute) at idle stop: 
PID 
Diagnostic text 
Specified value:

17:
Throttle valve position (absolute)

â€¢ Idle stop 
approx. 3.0%

Slowly depress accelerator pedal up to Wide Open Throttle (WOT) stop while observing the percentage display. 
The percentage display must increase uniformly. 
Check specified value of throttle valve position (absolute) at Wide Open Throttle (WOT) stop: 
PID 
Diagnostic text 
Specified value:

17:
Throttle valve position (absolute)

â€¢ Wide Open Throttle (WOT) stop 
93.0 to 97.0%

End diagnosis and switch ignition off.

Need your help guys my TT won't start


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know the answer to the question directly, but have you put the TB back in, with the butterfly in the same postions as it was when you took it out?

Checked all the connections are clean/dry?


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

To be honest i moved the TB with my hand to clean all areas, i.e. i pushed it inwardsso it was in the WOT position, i then just let it return to it's position under spring pressure, checked all connections and everything seems fine


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

I think it must be a conection fault, try plugin the conector in and out sevral times to clean them and also make sure they are dry 
Then do as it says 'switch on ignition but dont start and slowly press thottle pedal all the way to the stop and slowly relrease , got to be worth a try :?


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

gt russell as i understand the procedure described in the Bentley manual states that i have to use a certain measuring block, but it refers to the VW/Audi diagnostic tool, i was trying to ascertain what measuring block i would need to use in vagcom to do this :? 
With regard to the connector I can hear the TB making a loud clicking noise everytime i switch on the ignition, almost like it is trying to reset itself, but it never use to "click" that loud. I hope anew TB isn't too expensive :x


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

TRY THIS, unplug the Throttle body connection and spray with WD40 and reconnect and you should hear the clip as you put the connector back on.


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Marlin I'll give it a go in the morning, see if I can get it to work. Thanks for the input so far guys, appreciate it.


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

as said just spray the plug and reconnect, you might just have an 'iffy' connection


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

I would use Isopropryl contact cleaner for that 
Also try tunrning key to second position but dont start and leave for about 3 mins then turn off as in a throttle body reset , the clicking you hear is maybee the throttle trying to rest itself and maybe your not giving it enough time


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

gt russell said:


> I would use Isopropryl contact cleaner for that
> Also try tunrning key to second position but dont start and leave for about 3 mins then turn off as in a throttle body reset , the clicking you hear is maybee the throttle trying to rest itself and maybe your not giving it enough time


Actually for a 'Dry connection' WD 40 is better. Didn't you see Watchdog on the Focus dashboard problem???


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

An update to this problem, i went out this morning & took throttle body off again,i checked the connections & sprayed with WD40, reconnected and the clicking noise is the throttle itself opening and then closing, it's almost like a "flicking" action of the throttle.
I reconnected everything waited 5 mins, switched off ignition & then on again, same click & when i try to start it starts for a few seconds and then dies.
Even if i press the gas pedal it wont turn over for more than a few seconds


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

sounds more like an imobiliser prob to me,have you got a key symbol alite on you dash when you are cranking?


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

eightfoot everything else is working fine, this problem has only occurred since I took the TB out to clean it, I will take the TB to a Bosch service center to make sure it is ok and then will start the troubleshooting process.
The problem is that I cant clear the DTC's and do a TB reset :?


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

t/b reset,disconect batt for 5 mins, reconect batt switch ignition onto no2 but dont start,leave on for 5 mins,switch off and switch back on and start,try thiat.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

TTmarlin said:


> gt russell said:
> 
> 
> > I would use Isopropryl contact cleaner for that
> ...


Enlighten me as I did'nt see watchdog
Isopropryl is the corect stuff AFAIK it does'nt leav a residue and it cleans the contacts , thats what it used for whereas WD40 is a water repelant and lubricant in the main :?

where is John-H when you need him lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well the best cleaning spray for connectors is switch cleaning lubricant. It leaves a special residue that actually breaks down oxides and reduces contact resistance. Servisol Swith Cleaning lubricant is excellent. You can get it from Maplins.

WD40 is good for chasing out moistureand lubricating permanently but is not designed to reduce contact resistance.

IPA is good for cleaning and initial lubrication whilst wet but will evaporate to leave no residue which is useful when you want that.

BUT - what did you clean the throttle body with? Has something got into the electronics? It's best to use Acetone (Carb cleaner) on a rag. Could some acetone have entered the electronics if you doused it in spray? Did you use water - does it need drying out?


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Hi John to be honest i doused all the inside of the throttle body with carb cleaner and around the outside, i didn't spray any cleaner directly onto the the plastic cover which covers the electronics, but wiped over that with a rag covered in cleaner.
Hopefully i will have time to speak to my indi this week and see what he suggests.
Thanks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've not taken an electronic throttle body apart before and I'm not sure exactly what's inside. I know there is a motor and spring loading on the throttle butterfly and position sensors that provide feedback for the position achieved.

According to the wiring diagram, the position sensors (two off) are potentiometers. They will be of the plastic track variety which are long lasting for millions of cycles. The motor I would have thought was a stepper motor but it only shows two wires for the motor connection.

There is a possibility that the carb cleaner (Acetone) has entered one of the potentiometers. I wouldn't have thought this would cause a problem as they should be resistant to cleaning solvents.

Sometimes with potentiometers (the cheap carbon track type) operating them back and forth many times cleans up the track and stops volume controlls crackling for example. I'm not shure how successful this would be for the plastic type.

I saw one TB cleaning guide saying that the Throttle Bodies are very expensive and not to push the throttle butterfly back by hand as the motor can get damaged. I'm not sure how this would happen when it's turned off. I pushed mine back when cleaning and it still works fine.

You could operate the throttle with the ignition on and the charge hose off and see if the butterfly moves.

Has anyone taken one apart or can shed any more light?


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

John-H said:


> I've not taken an electronic throttle body apart before and I'm not sure exactly what's inside. I know there is a motor and spring loading on the throttle butterfly and position sensors that provide feedback for the position achieved.
> 
> According to the wiring diagram, the position sensors (two off) are potentiometers. They will be of the plastic track variety which are long lasting for millions of cycles. The motor I would have thought was a stepper motor but it only shows two wires for the motor connection.
> 
> ...


No i haven't but i do the same as you which is to move it so you can clean both sides, never had an issue either.

Mark


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

One other question please guys, should the throttle open and close with the iginition on when i press the gas pedal, or does this only work when the engine is running?
I tried this and the throttle didn't move at all :?


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

yes,does open/close with ign on but engine not running


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Finally found the problem, a wire from the connector had come loose from the pin but had not worked its way out of the connector, thats why i didnt see it the first time  
Had a local Audi specialist look at it, he re-connected everything but I had cooked the TB, he said it's a mistake to just spray cleaner over the inside of the TB, it's better to spray the cleaner onto the rag and then clean the TB with the rag as cleaner can enter the electronics of the TB and the potentiometers are sensitive .
New TB cost me 380 Euro  bit of a costly mistake but if i can save someone else from making the same mistake.


----------



## marsiz202 (Oct 7, 2014)

I may of just done the exact same thing..... read this a little to late unfortunately


----------



## nelmanners (Feb 1, 2012)

I removed my tb and used tb cleaner and sprayed it inside and out. I did not have a problem with it afterwards. I have to say, I made sure I didn't move the butterfly.


----------

